# Apache läuft auf WIN 2008 Server nicht



## unrein (24. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe auf einem Windows 2008 Server Apache2.2.15 installiert, leider bringe ich diesen nicht zum laufen. Mir werden nicht eineinmal die Dienste von Apache angezeigt. 
Danke im Voraus 
mfg.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. März 2010)

Hallo unrein,

hast du geprüft, ob die Webserver (IIS-Rolle) von Windows 2008 bereits installiert ist? Dann bindet sich der IIS nämlich sofort an Port 80 und überlässt dem Apache keine Möglichkeit mehr dazu.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

